# 2002 v10 f250 starter issue



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

To start.. 2 weeks ago at the gas station after a normal fill up i found my shelf stranded as my stater decided to pass away.. A quick hit with a hammer while I had someone turn the key and she came back to life. So I drove down the road to the local napa and purchased a new starter. Went home and pulled her in the garage. Let the truck cool down and there garage warm up and replaced the starter. She started right up just like she always has. Went inside for a few hours till I had a potential new customer call me to take a look at their driveway. Went out to the truck and nothing. Came back later and she started. Turned it off and wouldn't start again. Figured it was a short in the power cable to the starter. Replaced it. Started. Went back a few hours later.. Nothing. Starter was seized. Replaced starter. Truck started great for the next few following days. Long story short I have replaced the starter 5 times now. A few did not even make it out of the store so i assumed it was a bad batch of starters from napa. so now I have tried different stores with different manufactures. End result is the same, the starter ends up seized. I am honestly at a loss for words as to what could be going on here. I have truley never had a problem stump me like this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

my 00 F350 V10 did the same thing, I keep tools in my trucks for all purposes, so a quick jump of the front fender mounted solenoid and it was all good....make sure key is in run position so when you jump it it starts and runs LOL,.

So short answer, replace the solenoid. I highly recommend going to dealer or Napa, the Oreilly garbage only lasted short times before I was in similar situation, tried a advanced auto part one, same story, ended up stopping by a ford dealer to get a new solenoid and never a peep there after.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

There is no fender mounted selenoid on a 2002 f250. It is directly on the starter.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

thesnowman269;1876987 said:


> There is no fender mounted selenoid on a 2002 f250. It is directly on the starter.


As a ex mechanic, I can tell you from experience that we used NAPA for a lot of parts with little trouble, however, the 2 things we ABSOLUTELY quit buying from Napa was brake pads (always came back squealing) and electrical parts- alternators, starters as they too always came back. I second the post of going to dealer and getting a quality part.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

thesnowman269;1876987 said:


> There is no fender mounted selenoid on a 2002 f250. It is directly on the starter.


Seriously? That's what I loved about my Ford trucks, haven't even bothered looking under the hood of the new to me one we just got, but always made sense to keep that thing up and away from the heat that destroys it (think chebbie hot start buttons)

well that sucks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Look on the right side fender well. there is a starter relay, or solenoid there.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

thesnowman269;1876987 said:


> There is no fender mounted selenoid on a 2002 f250. It is directly on the starter.


Their is on the 2001, right side.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I would do a oem relay and starter and be done with it! I quite buying aftermarket anything....its all junk!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

There is no fender mounted relay on my 2002. Turned out to be a ground issue! There was supposed to be a ground cable from one starter bolt to a ground location that was never there to begin with. put one on and Starts like a dream once again.. I did end up getting a starter from orielys instead of napa. I will say I am pretty disappointed in napas electronical parts. I put a new glow plug relay control module on my 94 Idi 2 months ago and it has already started to fail...


----------



## brookview (Oct 15, 2005)

poor ground. had that on our 03 a couple of times


----------

